# Cesar -Tatra Sheepdog - Owczarek Podhalaski.



## understandme

Hi my English Friends!
I'm from Poland and I have a polish dog!
Cesar is 19 months old. He is a good dog, I'm very proud of him. 
Cesar is a very majestic dog.
I hope you will visit our gallery. 
In Englan polish tatra sheepdog is not as known as in Poland. Here you can meet representative of that breed.

I'm sorry for my english. I'm still learning.

Some photos of Cesar:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

He`s lovely. Is this breed related to the Maremma?


----------



## the melster

His is beautiful dog and the pictures are stunning. I have not heard of this breed before!


----------



## understandme

[/LIST]


ClaireandDaisy said:


> He`s lovely. Is this breed related to the Maremma?


Polish tatra sheepdog is a cousin of Maremma, Kuvasz and Czuwacz 



the melster said:


> His is beautiful dog and the pictures are stunning. I have not heard of this breed before!


Nice to hear you!

I'm not orientate on this forum yet.


----------



## tattoogirl73

he is gogeous


----------



## understandme

Hi!

Also I have 2 cats!

Mruczek - his name means a cat who growl. 




























And Lusia


----------



## Firedog

Lovely pictures.Cesar looks a bit like an anatolian shepherd dog.He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Goldstar

They are beautiful


----------



## DoggieBag

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## feathered bird lover

gindobry, probably not spelled this correctly, lol.  the only word in polish i know i'm afraid. welcome to the pf hope you will enjoy your time here. the dog is lovely never seen this breed before.


----------



## DogLove3

Lovely looking dog!


----------



## Bisbow

Beautiful dog and very athletic looking, liked the cats as well


----------



## harrys_mum

wow how lucky are you, your dog is amazing, you must be so proud to own him. big cuddly teddy bear.
your english is very good, and your cats are gorgeous too.
keep pics coming, 
michelle x


----------



## understandme

Bjt said:


> Lovely pictures.Cesar looks a bit like an anatolian shepherd dog.He is a handsome boy.


Hi thank you!



Goldstar said:


> They are beautiful





DoggieBag said:


> What a beautiful dog.


Thank you very much. He is the most beautiful dog in our town, I think 



feathered bird lover said:


> gindobry, probably not spelled this correctly, lol.  the only word in polish i know i'm afraid. welcome to the pf hope you will enjoy your time hear. the dog is lovely never seen this breed before.


I think you wanna say dzień dobry  Polish is a very difficult lanuguage 



DogLove3 said:


> Lovely looking dog!





Bisbow said:


> Beautiful dog and very athletic looking, liked the cats as well


Thanks!



harrys_mum said:


> wow how lucky are you, your dog is amazing, you must be so proud to own him. big cuddly teddy bear.
> your english is very good, and your cats are gorgeous too.
> keep pics coming,
> michelle x


Yeah, I'm very proud of him. I train my friend's dog an Cesar is the best helper 

I can't find your's photo gallery, if you have gallery please give me a link


----------



## harrys_mum

my two are in dog photo gallery under todays walk.
i also have a gorgeous 9mth old cat too.
michelle x


----------



## understandme

harrys_mum said:


> my two are in dog photo gallery under todays walk.
> i also have a gorgeous 9mth old cat too.
> michelle x


Thank you! I find your photo gallery


----------



## understandme

Yesterday we went for walk with a Bernese Mountain Dog Bruno. Bruno is Cesar's friend  I took some photos. I will show you


----------



## Jackie99

Beautiful animals


----------



## kian

beautiful looking dog


----------



## RockRomantic

what an absolutly stunning dog!


----------



## Milliepoochie

Czesc 

Your dog is gorgeous!! 

My husband is Polish and we are going to Poland at the end of the month and will be going to the Tatra (Bieszczady region - Lake Solina) towards the Ukraine border.

Il be keeping an eye out at some of the native breeds :thumbup1:


----------



## understandme

Jackie99 said:


> Beautiful animals





kian said:


> beautiful looking dog





RockRomantic said:


> what an absolutly stunning dog!


Thanks!



Milliepoochie said:


> Czesc
> 
> Your dog is gorgeous!!
> 
> My husband is Polish and we are going to Poland at the end of the month and will be going to the Tatra (Bieszczady region - Lake Solina) towards the Ukraine border.
> 
> Il be keeping an eye out at some of the native breeds :thumbup1:


Cześć! Nice to hear you. When I was in Zakopane I saw 15 tatra sheepdogs. Few of them were on meadow with a sheeps. It was amazing. I hope your rest in Tatra will be good :thumbup1:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Wow what a beautiful dog! He's very handsome.
Lovely photo's


----------



## Zaros

A very handsome Hound you have there :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

hes a Beauty:001_wub:

your cats are lovely aswell


----------



## understandme

Labrador Laura said:


> Wow what a beautiful dog! He's very handsome.
> Lovely photo's


Thank you! 



Zaros said:


> A very handsome Hound you have there :thumbup:


I think Polish tatra sheepdogs are very beautiful 



noushka05 said:


> hes a Beauty:001_wub:
> 
> your cats are lovely aswell


Ohh thanks!

I have some photos for you :smilewinkgrin:





































In Poland it's snowing now


----------



## Zaros

Incidentally, you can also add the Great Pyranean to your list of relatives on that canine family tree as well as the Sarplaninac. :yesnod:

Their one true common ancestor being the Molossus Dog which has long been extinct.


----------



## understandme

Zaros said:


> Incidentally, you can also add the Great Pyranean to your list of relatives on that canine family tree as well as the Sarplaninac. :yesnod:
> 
> Their one true common ancestor being the Molossus Dog which has long been extinct.


Yeah you right. Generally I love Molossus Dog, big dogs. These dogs are elegant, beautiful and very intelligent. I love character of dog like polish tatra sheepdog


----------



## understandme

I have some photos.

Cesar and Bernese mountain dog Bruno:





































Cesar and German Sheepherd Mela


----------



## sskmick

What a handsome dog, he is gorgeous.

I love your cats too.


----------



## Mophie

He is stunning! Love your cats as well.


----------



## understandme

sskmick said:


> What a handsome dog, he is gorgeous.
> 
> I love your cats too.





Mophie said:


> He is stunning! Love your cats as well.


Thank you


----------



## feathered bird lover

re spelling, thank you so much for correct spelling, lol. my father told me this but never spelled it out for me. hope you are enjoying time in pf. i liked all the pics of your lovely pets, you are so lucky. ttfn


----------



## aniajesajan

Witam, ja rowniez mam owczarka podhalanskiego i mieszksm w uk. Moja suczka ma teraz 10 miesiecy , jest mloda i pelna energii. Chcialabym aby w przyszlosci mials mlode, czy jest jakas szansa, aby nasze pieski kiedys sie spotkaly???? Pozdrawiam serdecznie.
Ps. Cesar jest przepiekny)))


----------



## aniajesajan

Witam. Mam rowniez owczarka podhalsnskiego jest to 10 miesieczna suczka o imieniu Abbi. Szukam pary na przyszlosc dla mojej suni, odezwij sie jesli myslisx, ze byloby to mozliwe. My mieszkamy w Londynie. Pozdrawiam))))


----------



## marcin79

Witam,
Jeśli już uda się Wam zbliżyć owczarki, czy mogę prosić o email. Chciałbym mieć takie cudo.
[email protected]

Pozdrawiam
Marcin


----------



## understandme

Cesar nie ma rodowodu, wi&#281;c NIE b&#281;dzie dopuszczany. Zbyt du&#380;o jest psów w schroniskach i do adopcji ( a tak&#380;e w prawdziwych hodowlach, nie tylko w Polsce) aby "produkowa&#263;" kolejne.


----------



## Zaros

No niin.

Osaatko puhua englantilainen kieli? :wink:

Googley Oogley translatio frustratio on höpöhöpö! :yesnod:


----------



## MyBIGdog

Absolutely stunning - thanks for sharing


----------



## paulina

Hi! 
Now, we are try find every Tatra in UK, can you help me?
This is link to fb group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/676382792411665/
If anyone of you know the owner of the Polish Tatras Tatra Shepherd, please contact us.


----------



## JordanWalker

Cesar is such a handsome dog. He seems so happy and very cuddly too. You are lucky to have Cesar in your life and a proud parent. I like all Cesar's photo in here as well as the pics of your two cats. I'm wondering if your cat Mruczek growls too?


----------

